

Rocket Internet Raises $500M - jbruder
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/16/rocket-internet-raises-500m-from-kinnevik-and-access-plans-more-e-commerce-in-emerging-markets/

======
phoe
Crazy Shit

~~~
APuschilov
Up up and beyond.

